# I am in mourning....



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Today I sold my X-Trail...

I have moved on and now driving a Juke.











I ll still be around the NF from time to time 

...Note to self: change my signature...


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck with your new motor.
They say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
Is it just me or is Nissan bringing out some pretty ugly looking motors?
Mike


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ll keep my exxy for as long as i can. 
It s going to be a while before i come back to a nissan product. The lack of service and the competence of the dealers,let me down big time. 

Good luck with your toy.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc, Marc, Marc 

What have you done mate????

From an xtrail to THIS LOL 

I can't blame you though, you guys didn't get the new T31 Series X-Trail in Canada, so I guess there is little choice in the Nissan SUV class for you anyway.

Good luck with your new mini beast.

My exy is a bit sick as well and I think it's giving me signals


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

we'll miss you here.... i'll keep mine longer possible... enjoy the new ride.
later


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

I've seen one or two of those around here, not sure what I think yet. We only have 5 more months with our X. (lease is up)


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

congrats - keeping our xtrail for as long as it rides, same with our 09 fit


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

vickenp said:


> congrats - keeping our xtrail for as long as it rides...


Exactly what we do, too.


So long, Valboo! Thanks for all the tips!!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the messages... Its been a couple of weeks and so far I anjoy the Juke alot. It is and awd version and is simply amazing in snow 

As for farewell.... I will still be around Nissan forums.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Haven't visited this site for a long time. Sold my ride, moved to Canada. Got myself an MDX.


----------

